# (MN) 2010 National Open Champion



## boohc

:razz: *NFC-AFC Hunter Runs Boo-Boo.* D.O.B. 12/31/2004. EIC/CNM clear. (FC-AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger X FC-AFC Blackwater Ruby II) 

Qualified for 2011 National Open and National Amateur, 2010 National Open and National Amateur, and 2009 National Amateur. 

Hips good OFA LR-165007624MPI; Elbows normal OFA LR-EL48598M68-VPI; Eyes clear CERF LR-57657-(10)

Nice outcross to Lean Mac, no Lean Mac in pedigree.
Stud fee is $1,500.00; find NFC-AFC Hunter Runs Boo-Boo on FaceBook for breeding requirements and details.

Successful litters on the ground now; the most common comment heard is the "pups are extremely intelligent." The pups have done really well in the yard work at a very early age. The attitude and disposition of pups is very calm and eager to please; very good for families.

Phone: 507-261-0188 Email: [email protected]

Boo Looks forward to hearing from you!


----------

